# Rio: What an awesome movie.



## Cain (Apr 14, 2011)

Just saw the movie 'Rio' it's beautiful! I mean, the storyline is kinda well-used, but the music in it is fantastic! Animation is brilliant too. I'm getting the soundtrack! What are your thoughts if you've seen the movie?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't seen it yet, BUT I WILL, because it looks lovely.

HOWEVER: I am quite worried that it will increase the amount of exotic birds being bought as pets. Just like every other animal movie makes sales in not-pets boom. And the exotic bird trade is a terrible one. D:


----------



## Icky (Apr 14, 2011)

I want to go see it, but I would feel really weird :c


----------



## Cain (Apr 14, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> I haven't seen it yet, BUT I WILL, because it looks lovely.
> 
> HOWEVER: I am quite worried that it will increase the amount of exotic birds being bought as pets. Just like every other animal movie makes sales in not-pets boom. And the exotic bird trade is a terrible one. D:


 -------------SPOILERS AHEAD-------------------------WARNING: SPOILERS AHEAD----------------------



The movie hits on that, quite a large part of the story is about smugglers, and about how Blu (Blue?) and the other members of the storyline fight and win against 3 smugglers, and the first scenes is quite sad, and hits on how birds and chicks are captured and sent to far reaches of the globe. Sigh, at that part i had tears welling up. :c


----------



## Cain (Apr 14, 2011)

Icky said:


> I want to go see it, but I would feel really weird :c


 
Just do it! I'm half burd! ;3


----------



## Smelge (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, Generic CGI Animal Movie #937201093 is out. Gosh, I've been waiting for this one ever since Generic CGI Animal Movie #937201092.

Awesome.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 14, 2011)

drop it d-d-drop it low

It looks pretty good actually, thinking about seeing it


----------



## Icky (Apr 14, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Just do it! I'm half burd! ;3


 
No, you're a snow leopard. With wings.


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 15, 2011)

I wouldn't mind checking it out.  It looks very colorful and a lot of fun.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2011)

I do want to see this now. I love movies like that! Also, Smelge, you so crusty man.


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2011)

Icky said:


> No, you're a snow leopard. With wings.


 
Good enough.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see it. I love birds


----------



## Cain (Apr 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I can't wait to see it. I love birds


 
ikr.


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm assuming all the buuurdfags are going apebirdshit over this one.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 17, 2011)

i assume theres a scene where they fly over the MASSIVE SLUMS 


because if not then its like
why even bother


----------



## Aden (Apr 17, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Oh, Generic CGI Animal Movie #937201093 is out. Gosh, I've been waiting for this one ever since Generic CGI Animal Movie #937201092.
> 
> Awesome.


 
But this one might have 3D animated characters dancing to a popular song!


----------



## Cain (Apr 19, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i assume theres a scene where they fly over the MASSIVE SLUMS
> 
> 
> because if not then its like
> why even bother


 Actually there is. A large part of the movie (okay, small-medium part) is based in the slums.


----------



## Cain (Apr 19, 2011)

Aden said:


> But this one might have 3D animated characters dancing to a popular song!


 
More than just one popular song, many! I got the soundtrack <3. Never knew Jamie Foxx could sing xD


----------



## Xegras (Apr 19, 2011)

So has anybody passed over some Rio porn yet?

You all knows it going to happen soon.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 19, 2011)

I make it a point to watch most animated movies, but I'm not sure Rio and Hop are worth a movie ticket to watch. Anyone wanna convince me otherwise?


----------

